# The end of the DSLR (for the 1000th time)



## Solarflare

The Mirrorless Revolution is just Starting By Steve Huff


> While I feel Sony could have a redesign of some of their bodies, and even be more aggressive in what they are doing, I think they are on the right path and honestly, I can see them leapfrogging over Nikon in the near future. Sony is on a roll, sales wise and their popularity in the camera business is growing quickly and steadily for them.


 Well, not with me. I'm not interested in the Sony A7* stuff anymore. I already have a great full frame system, I dont need another.

If I go mirrorless, I think I will probably go for Fuji medium format. Assuming the rumors are true and its indeed coming.

And about the title of the article - well _obviously_ its "only starting".

- All existing systems leave something to be desired, though it looks like Fuji will soon be quite complete as a system (introducing HSS with their flash units and hopefully more flash features soon), though they still have other issues (autofocus performance, affordable lenses, battery life).

- Ignoring Leica's high price offers, we only have a single system thats offers full frame (Sony FE). Theres some that offer APS-C but they all have issues: Fuji X lacks affordable lenses, Sony E lacks both in selection as well as quality of lenses, Canon EOS M lacks massively in respect to native lenses, and Samsung NX is gone anyway now though apparently their lens quality was better than Sony.

- One of the advantages of mirrorless could be better wide angle lenses. However this requires digital sensors that can handle steep angles of light at the borders. Unfortunately so far this wasnt widely archieved (Leica seems to be in the lead about this, which makes their new SL system even more appealing, but unfortunately not the least bit more affordable).

- Even if there was a mirrorless system that would be complete, central issues of mirrorless seem unresolveable, meaning autofocus performance and the fact that EVF needs a constant current, thus the number of shots one gets out of a mirrorless is a lot less (usually around 300; 600 if there is a battery grip) than out of a DSLR (500 for entry level DSLR, 1000 for advanced DSLR, 2000 for advanced DSLRs with battery grip, 3000+ for top DSLR), and thats not considering the problem of shooters that have to use the viewfinder a lot (especially for wildlife).

I think a mirrorless could offer compareable or even better AF performance than DSLRs if somebody could make a dualpixel sensor and also use advanced contrast autofocus, unfortunaltey.


----------



## robbins.photo

Wait, the DSLR is dead?

Again?

This is starting to remind me of a local stereo store that runs a going out of business sale.. every year for the past 10 years straight.


----------



## JohnnyWrench

Just checked my DSLR. It fired right up. Can confirm it's not dead.


----------



## robbins.photo

JohnnyWrench said:


> Just checked my DSLR. It fired right up. Can confirm it's not dead.



Forget it... it's in a death spiral.  Might as well whip out the cell phone.  All over now but the crying.. 

lol


----------



## xenskhe

Solarflare said:


> - One of the advantages of mirrorless could be better wide angle lenses. However this requires digital sensors that can handle steep angles of light at the borders. Unfortunately so far this wasnt widely archieved (Leica seems to be in the lead about this, which makes their new SL system even more appealing, but unfortunately not the least bit more affordable).



The CV 15mm Heliar (M mount) works great on Fuji X cameras.


----------



## sashbar

xenskhe said:


> Solarflare said:
> 
> 
> 
> - One of the advantages of mirrorless could be better wide angle lenses. However this requires digital sensors that can handle steep angles of light at the borders. Unfortunately so far this wasnt widely archieved (Leica seems to be in the lead about this, which makes their new SL system even more appealing, but unfortunately not the least bit more affordable).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The CV 15mm Heliar (M mount) works great on Fuji X cameras.
Click to expand...


It depends on the mount diameter. It looks like FUJI X, being an APS-C camera, has no problems with its 44 mm mount, unlike Sony A7, which effectively is using an APS-C (ex-NEX) 46 mm mount for their full frame cameras. That is why Sony is struggling with a proper wide FF E-mount lenses.  Sigma CEO Kazuto Yamaki has confirmed that Sony A7 E-mount is too small to produce a high quality FF lense.


----------



## Watchful

Not dead but circling the drain 

I want to see Nikon's full frame CDC.


----------



## beagle100

JohnnyWrench said:


> Just checked my DSLR. It fired right up. Can confirm it's not dead.



yep, my DSLR seems to be alive (not dead)
*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------



## robbins.photo

Watchful said:


> Not dead but circling the drain
> 
> I want to see Nikon's full frame CDC.


Maybe, if they can ever manage to address issues like evf, power mgmt, auto focus..  you know, when these things can at least match the performance of a dslr.

Then all they have to do is convince me and everyone else who already has a chunk of change invested in systems we really like to switch and...

Well not betting the farm on that one.  Rotfl

Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall

No matter what we as photographers want it to be - it's mostly about economics. We complain that some guy buys a D5500 kit at Sam's Club and goes out and shoots weddings but those sales are a big part of what keeps Nikon in business.  
If the masses buy mirrorless then that's where the developments and new features will go.


----------



## jcdeboever

I thought the SLR died too

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bribrius

personally i like cameras that are fun to shoot. Now if they could work on that instead of making things with a three year expected life expectancy and three hundred page manuals that would be nice. Just something that shoots, is fun to shoot and actually works. something you can drop and it wont break. Maybe even one that you can shoot ten k photos from before needing a recharge or being able to use it with or without a battery with a emergency windup (think camping light wind up). You know, something we can actually USE HAPPILY without carrying a ton of chit around to get a decent photo that is user friendly and actually works. But really in many ways they have gone backwards. More plastic, longer manuals, some of the lenses are bigger and heavier now than they were years ago. Quality standards are ummm.. well seem a little lower.


----------



## bribrius

oh wait, but we do have more pixels for your dollar now. Because we all intend on making our photos wall sized prints of course.


----------



## Watchful

robbins.photo said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not dead but circling the drain
> 
> I want to see Nikon's full frame CDC.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, if they can ever manage to address issues like evf, power mgmt, auto focus..  you know, when these things can at least match the performance of a dslr.
> 
> Then all they have to do is convince me and everyone else who already has a chunk of change invested in systems we really like to switch and...
> 
> Well not betting the farm on that one.  Rotfl
> 
> Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Yeah, I don't see switching as a practical thing, But I'll add CDCs to the arsenal gladly.


----------



## Bebulamar

The mirror less system is best for view camera.


----------



## Watchful

I don't think the dslr will die, I know for a fact it will evolve, as it has since it was a glass negative box affair with calf skin bellows. It's one generation of the ever evolving camera.


----------



## The Barbarian

I have three DSLRs, but I'm OK with mirrorless...







of course, it has to be able to handle m42 primes.


----------



## Moly

I have beavered away with an old original Canon Digital Rebel that I bought in NYC over 10 years ago although the love had long since expired. Planning for a holiday to Canada and a cruise up to Alaska I decided to buy a new compact to save the bulk of my lenses and decided on a Lumix FZ200 that I was able to get dirt cheap from Amazon. Although not the current model the features and ease of use rekindled my love of photography to such an extent that I also decided to upgrade my DSLR. I decided to buy a used Canon 60D from a reputable dealer for peanuts which, again, while not up to date is such a huge improvement over my old kit. The added bonus is that all my old lenses work while I save up for some sexy L glass.

DSLRs dead? Nah, they're just resting.


----------



## KC1

Glass plate negative,  box cameras, and other older styles are not even dead yet, there are a few still in use and more in the hands of collectors in working condition.
I see camera evolution as just that; all camera types are cameras first and therefore will never die out, just move to the next most popular style or type as demands change and tech advances.


----------

